# iTunes: Dowloading Shared Music



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Can you download music, off of another? I listen to my mini's music off of a second computer, but I am wondering if that 2nd computer could download it straight through iTunes?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

quick answer: no.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Longer answer: Yes. There's at least one program out there to bypass the iTunes protection but they're probably not appropriate for this board.

If you did a Google search I'm sure you could find it.

It won't bypass the DRM on purchased songs, though.


----------



## lennie (Aug 28, 2005)

longer answer also: yes

i have 2 macs and one ipod..so i was looking for a software that would rip the music from my ipod..

music that was bought off itunes or ripped from cd's onto different computers..(work and home)

so i did that..try www.versiontracker.com and look up what u're looking for..i can guarantee there are software out there..just gota search..

i'd mention them but yeah..not appropriate for the board.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

If they're connected over a wireless network, why not just turn on file sharing and copy over the iTunes directory/info file that is in the "Music" folder by default (unless you changed it). Or you could use any storage medium to transfer it too...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Senuti can help you do this thru an iPod..........


----------

